# De Beque to Junction portages



## hardcore (Sep 21, 2009)

So portaging the dam...what can be done legally? Is there a place you can paddle up to and then easily take out and go around without trespassing or is it a take-out further up and drive around situation? Lots of people have been claiming to run all of the CO river, what are they doing here through these spots?


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Never really looked, but there's bike path the whole way, so it should be pretty easy.


----------



## hardcore (Sep 21, 2009)

hmmm. never seen a bike path the whole way in that neck of the woods. Are you sure you're not thinking Hanging Lake? I'm talking Cameo area.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I think you can run it at certain levels but not this year.


----------

